# show me your kick panels!



## nixon186 (Sep 29, 2005)

i'm about to fiberglass kick panels for my 68 deville and i wanna see how some of you did yours. i'll be installing a tweeter and a 6.5 in each one. just want some ideas.


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

Here ya go


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

:cheesy:


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)




----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)




----------



## nixon186 (Sep 29, 2005)

nice! finally some more pics.


----------



## Brahma Brian (Nov 17, 2004)




----------



## Brahma Brian (Nov 17, 2004)




----------



## nixon186 (Sep 29, 2005)

Where in the hell were you when i started this thread Brian?


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

No that is Ghetto Fab right there!!! :cheesy:


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

here's MY kicks...


----------



## Brahma Brian (Nov 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by nixon186_@Feb 8 2006, 09:14 PM~4806191
> *Where in the hell were you when i started this thread Brian?
> *


I haven't been on much the last several days...


----------



## hearse (Oct 20, 2005)

isn't kinda of fucked up driving with kickpanels? seems like on some cars you loose a lot of foot room and how often does a foot go through a speaker or something on accident?


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by hearseballa_@Feb 8 2006, 07:41 PM~4806382
> *isn't kinda of fucked up driving with kickpanels? seems like on some cars you loose a lot of foot room and how often does a foot go through a speaker or something on accident?
> *


that's what speaker grills are for


----------



## ohioswanga (Jan 25, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## jdogg (Dec 10, 2005)

niice


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

wheres some in a towncar to gimme ideas! :biggrin:


----------



## nixon186 (Sep 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by dirtywhiteboy66_@Feb 8 2006, 08:21 PM~4806240
> *
> 
> 
> ...


i was thinkin the same thing. its a good thing that car isn't a manual transmission!


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by nixon186_@Feb 8 2006, 10:14 PM~4807782
> *i was thinkin the same thing. its a good thing that car isn't a manual transmission!
> *


looks manual by the stick tho, if u look close enough u can see the 1st n r, n so on.... but theres only 2 pedals


----------



## Roln19s (Dec 22, 2005)

here you go

Chevy Tahoe 2 door. Matching Vinyl


----------



## Brahma Brian (Nov 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by nixon186+Feb 9 2006, 01:14 AM~4807782-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


There is THREE pedals, look to the right, you will see the edge of the accelerator pedal...


----------



## nixon186 (Sep 29, 2005)

damnit, i've been punked!


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Brahma Brian_@Feb 9 2006, 05:40 AM~4809091
> *It IS a manual transmission...
> There is THREE pedals, look to the right, you will see the edge of the accelerator pedal...
> *


yep, ur right... i knew the shifter looked like a stick :biggrin:


----------



## Unity_Jon (Oct 9, 2002)

just made some for my regal, based them on the ones you can buy in the states that they wont ship abroad for me, gits....










i have since dyed them grey to match the new interior and done the speakers to match


----------



## jdogg (Dec 10, 2005)

i want to make kickpanels for my Plymouth breeze and put 6x9 subs in them with a 1.5" tweeters


----------



## ohioswanga (Jan 25, 2005)

6 by 9's?? that would be kinda rough :uh:


----------



## jdogg (Dec 10, 2005)

what you mean by rough?


----------



## Brahma Brian (Nov 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by jdogg_@Feb 9 2006, 07:43 PM~4812725
> *what you mean by rough?
> *


Homosexual I think... :cheesy:


----------



## jdogg (Dec 10, 2005)

WTF


----------



## awash242 (Apr 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by jdogg_@Feb 11 2006, 03:20 PM~4826809
> *WTF
> *


maybe this is news to you, but 6x9s generally sound like shit. And since you will be going through the trouble of getting kickpanels you might as well get a decent speaker to put in them, ROUND SPEAKERS :cheesy: . 6x9s are for suckas, especially in kickpanels :uh:


----------



## jdogg (Dec 10, 2005)

oh ok got any suggestions they wont be too big so i need something that doesnt need lots of space


----------



## awash242 (Apr 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by jdogg_@Feb 11 2006, 05:39 PM~4827444
> *oh ok got any suggestions they wont be too big so i need something that doesnt need lots of space
> *


how much are you willing to spend? and what is the maximum mounting depth you can fit?


----------



## jdogg (Dec 10, 2005)

200 max and about 4-6 inches depth


----------



## awash242 (Apr 13, 2005)

Alpine Type-Rs are nice for a budget.


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

cdt


----------

